# Kettering Ohio



## DaleP (Jul 5, 2009)

Going to be a good one! We will be there around 8 pm Thursday for a fun filled weekend of bbq, beers, and friends. I hope to see some of you there.
DP


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 5, 2009)

We'll be there.  Look forward to seeing you Dale.  Probably coming in Friday morning.


----------



## Old Dave (Jul 6, 2009)

*Kettering*

Ribs & Bibs will get in early on Thursday afternoon and will be looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## beardjp (Jul 6, 2009)

Life Saving BBQ is looking forwar to it's traveling competition.  We should be rolling in Friday afternoon.


----------

